# Name it and claim it -- contest til it ends!!



## ed4copies (Aug 15, 2009)

So we have this neat new material in five foot long rods, two inches diameter.  

The manufacturer calls it mamba, "We are NOT impressed!!"

So, if you come up with the name we select (VERY subjective), You will WIN this piece and $25 gift certificate to
www.exoticblanks.com

NO CHARGE to enter --- who KNOWS what I will like for a name???

We will leave it open at least until Wednesday.  There may be "consolation prizes" introduced if answers are really good!!!

So, WHAT WOULD YOU CALL THIS?????



You can see the rest of the family of "Fat Cats" by following this link....

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...art&page=shop.browse&category_id=84&Itemid=60


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 15, 2009)

Finding Nemo


----------



## Rojo22 (Aug 15, 2009)

Ed

You want us to put the names here or pm them to you?

Robert


----------



## nytefaii (Aug 15, 2009)

Flamingo Snail  !  :redface:


----------



## hewunch (Aug 15, 2009)

Million Dollar Cheetah
Aristocat
Uptown Cheetah


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Name Calling*

My 5 year old called it "Splash of Jupiter" and 4 year old called it "Cupcake"


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 15, 2009)

How about "Poppin' Copper Sunflower"!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 15, 2009)

Expensive


----------



## altaciii (Aug 15, 2009)

The morning after


----------



## bad (Aug 15, 2009)

The problem with this (unless I'm mistaken) is that the picture shows an end view of the material. It should look very different after it's been turned into a pen. Trying to  visualize it after it's been turned I'm thinking it's going to look like more of a "Tiger Stripe". So that's my suggestion. 

Hey, are we allowed more than one try?

If so then does anybody remember those lava lamps from the '70's? How about "Lava Lamp"

Yeah, I know. Those are lame submissions. I need more coffee.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 15, 2009)

I agree about the tiger thing.   

"Eye of the Tiger"

"Leaping Lepard"


----------



## arioux (Aug 15, 2009)

Ladybug


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 15, 2009)

Sierra says Fire Spots and Amber says Sun Spots.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 15, 2009)

bad said:


> The problem with this (unless I'm mistaken) is that the picture shows an end view of the material. It should look very different after it's been turned into a pen. Trying to  visualize it after it's been turned I'm thinking it's going to look like more of a "Tiger Stripe". So that's my suggestion.
> 
> Hey, are we allowed more than one try?
> 
> ...



I am thinking these are for pendants so they would be in the face and not the side.


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 15, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, this is pendant material. So you will be looking at it face on.


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 15, 2009)

Lions and Tigers and Bears--Oh my!


----------



## MrPukaShell (Aug 15, 2009)

Amiba


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 15, 2009)

"Fiore" simply because it resembles flower petals.


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 15, 2009)

Flaming amoeba!


----------



## USAFVET98 (Aug 15, 2009)

"Emerging Monarch"  I say this because it resembles a monarch butterfly just shedding it's Pupa. Just an idea. I have to admit, I like "Splash of Jupiter". Very creative.


----------



## bad (Aug 15, 2009)

hewunch said:


> I am thinking these are for pendants so they would be in the face and not the side.



Good point. Did I mention that I need more coffee?


----------



## bad (Aug 15, 2009)

How about orange chicken pox?


----------



## bad (Aug 15, 2009)

bad said:


> How about orange chicken pox?



Ok, there isn't enough coffee in Columbia to make up for that suggestion.


----------



## ericw95 (Aug 15, 2009)

Copper Cheetah for the pendant blank

As a bottle stopper blank, it would be more like Copper Tiger/Copper Tiger Stripe


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 15, 2009)

Linda says "Nautilus"

Mike says "Hypnosis"

Notice the top of the Nautilus. It is speckled then stripes on the sides.


----------



## el_d (Aug 15, 2009)

kinda looks like it belongs in the cat-alog i like jaguar.


----------



## HSTurning (Aug 15, 2009)

My kid said "fire blast"
SWMBO called it "fire burst"

I'm color blind so names for colored items aint that good but im with nytefaii


nytefaii said:


> Flamingo Snail ! :redface:


----------



## tomcatchevy (Aug 15, 2009)

How about "sunspots"  or "sunburst spots"?


----------



## tomcatchevy (Aug 15, 2009)

My kids are calling it "polka dot pizzaz"!:biggrin:


----------



## bad (Aug 15, 2009)

After looking at Ed's avitar, how about target practice.


----------



## el_d (Aug 15, 2009)

Bobcat, lynx


----------



## pensmyth (Aug 15, 2009)

This is the WINNER..Tie Dyed Woodstock


----------



## alphageek (Aug 15, 2009)

bad said:


> Good point. Did I mention that I need more coffee?



Actually, afaik I was the first to specifically request pendant slices of this.

Although it's too thick to get pens out of w/o alot of waste, I think there is Many other things that would look really cool in this material.... Bottle stoppers , yoyos and much more!


----------



## bad (Aug 15, 2009)

At this point I should probably menton that my wife is out of town this weekend. I'm a little boared. Of course I could turn the computer off and go back to doing housework. 

Ok, how about "Life in a petri dish"?


----------



## KenV (Aug 15, 2009)

I am visualizing that as the base part for a desk pen with a contrasting material for the shank -  say a statesman or jr statesman.   A long cove from the center down to about a 1/3 rd point from the bottom then catch those swirls -

An explosion of light --  like a "Meteor Shower" at twilight

Since I never win -- will have to invest in some of that  --- already have the hardware waiting --


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Aug 15, 2009)

well two names come to mind.

Spots

or 

Millefiori


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 15, 2009)

silver leopard


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 15, 2009)

Leopard in italian is Pantera, plus they were a decent hair metal band.  Although I'm think Polka is more Ed's style.

Machiatto means mottled in Italian.  I kind of like that.


----------



## oops99 (Aug 15, 2009)

How about "BIONIC LEOPARD"? I like it!!!



Tom/oops99


----------



## Lenny (Aug 15, 2009)

Flame thrower !
That's going to look really nice when turned!!


----------



## tim self (Aug 15, 2009)

Stripped Leopard.  Whatever you call it, they're beautiful.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 15, 2009)

Tigger tail,   Sliced Lemon , Leopard omelette,  Lemon explosion,  Exploding Canary        Don't stop me now. I am on a roll!


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 15, 2009)

Sun Drops


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 15, 2009)

Lemon flight, Cat's pajamas, Orbiting Lemons, Yolks on you.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 15, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken  malattiain in Italian is Pox and it sure looks like the pox to me.


----------



## CSue (Aug 15, 2009)

Bees knees


----------



## soulcutr (Aug 15, 2009)

March of the butterflies


----------



## soulcutr (Aug 15, 2009)

drippin honey     or 

lost pot of gold


----------



## THarvey (Aug 15, 2009)

Jazzy Jaguar

Luscious Leopard


----------



## bobskio2003 (Aug 15, 2009)

wild thang, galatic throwdown, eye's wide open, Ohmi
Bob I.


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 15, 2009)

I've got the winning name for it, but I'll have to wait for the kids to go to bed!!:biggrin:
Ed, check your mailbox!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 15, 2009)

My vote is "NewLondon's Underwear"

It's a joke. Cause that would really be just the elastic that's left..


----------



## Mike of the North (Aug 15, 2009)

Metallic Cheetah


----------



## dntrost (Aug 15, 2009)

And the real winner is Naranja  Explosión


----------



## yarydoc (Aug 15, 2009)

Hot dots


----------



## MDEdwards (Aug 15, 2009)

'Sunny side up', because it reminds me of this morning's breakfast. Ed you and Dawn are just amazing. 
Michael


----------



## sefali (Aug 15, 2009)

Staying in line with the names you have up for the other blanks, how about Congo Leopard, or Copper Congo Leopard?


----------



## jimofsanston (Aug 15, 2009)

My wife say's it looks like Pumkin seed sorbet. I see it as Sunshine reflections ( like in a rain drop).


----------



## Rmartin (Aug 15, 2009)

Super Nova


----------



## David M (Aug 15, 2009)

looks like lemon drops in alum.

molted lemon drop ,     tears of sun ,


----------



## bybill (Aug 15, 2009)

*Name it*

How about Jungle ****! It's not dirty so don't get excited! Do a Goggle search for jungle **** eyed feathers.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 15, 2009)

Since it looks so much like Cheetah fur and my sister just came back from Nairobi in Kenya Africa and seen them on safari,  I would suggest......
Nairobi, Safari Cub, Cat Extinction, Kenya, Cheetah Cub or maybe Here Kitty Kitty... ?


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 15, 2009)

BRobbins629 said:


> Expensive



LOL Bruce.....Do you have a marketing degree????

.... You may want to return it.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 15, 2009)

Through the Ashes


----------



## rej19 (Aug 15, 2009)

dreamsickle  At least it would taste good!


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 15, 2009)

rej19 said:


> dreamsickle  At least it would taste good!



YUMMY! I want one!!!


----------



## altaciii (Aug 15, 2009)

Ed, is it possible to turn down a piece to see what it would like on a pen?  Me thinks you would get a lot more suggestions for a name.


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 15, 2009)

Great names guys and gals!! Keep 'em coming!!!!

This is fun!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 15, 2009)

I think that defeats the purpose Alex. I don't think that size stock is meant for pens, not that it couldn't be done though.


----------



## dgscott (Aug 15, 2009)

Spotted viper?
Anemone?
Sea Urchin!

Doug


----------



## markgum (Aug 15, 2009)

how about

Fireflies
Drops of Sun


----------



## ngeb528 (Aug 15, 2009)

Psychotic Episode (I think I had one when I looked at it)


----------



## stolicky (Aug 15, 2009)

Naranja Julius (or is that copyrighted?)


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 15, 2009)

Heck-----keep it easy on your buyers------


Wild Cat


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 15, 2009)

could be a "fly's eye".


----------



## txbob (Aug 15, 2009)

Ladybug

txbob


----------



## THarvey (Aug 15, 2009)

Molten Manx


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 15, 2009)

Sunny side up, Eggs on ice, Lemon attack, Sunspots supreme, Flemons-flying lemons, Solar flare.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 15, 2009)

Honeycomb.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 15, 2009)

Classic Cheetah, sunspot supreme, My ears hurt. I'm thinking too hard.


----------



## miket812 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Max Cat*

I like Gary's thought process so name it after him. Max Cat


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 15, 2009)

How about 
1. Leopard Gecko
2. Red spotted newt
3. Tiger lilly
4. Spotted Puffer (fish)
5. Poision Dart frog
6. Salamander
Jim Smith


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 15, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> So we have this neat new material in five foot long rods, two inches diameter.
> 
> The manufacturer calls it mamba, "We are NOT impressed!!"
> 
> ...


 

Ed

Is this the same rod you call copper mamba rod???


----------



## HSTurning (Aug 15, 2009)

Not that rare.  I have 3 in a fishtank upstairs.  Great pets as long as you don't mine having a pet that is only active at night.



Jim Smith said:


> How about Leopard Gecko, a somewhat rare and beautiful member of the gecko family.
> 
> Jim Smith


----------



## ESwindell (Aug 15, 2009)

My daughters say sunrise or blooming onion


----------



## ESwindell (Aug 15, 2009)

how about sunflower


----------



## Grim Spirit (Aug 15, 2009)

My first thought when I saw this one was:

*Clouded Leopard.*

The colors aren't exactly right, but if you've ever seen one of these beautiful creatures in person, you'd appreciate it.







Of course, seeing as it happened 40 years ago this week (Aug. 15-18, 1969), you could always go with:

*Woodstock*  or even *Woodstock Acid Trip*. (as in "Don't try the brown acid.")


----------



## CharlestonPenWorks (Aug 15, 2009)

Orange optic overload


----------



## nightowl (Aug 15, 2009)

I like Psycho Somatic,  if I spelled it right.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Armor-plated Cheetah!
Armor-plated Leopard!


----------



## CSue (Aug 15, 2009)

Summer glade
or
Spring's Sprung (like crocus coming through the snow)


----------



## barkisini (Aug 15, 2009)

Orange Drop Soup

or

L'Orange Metallica


----------



## soulcutr (Aug 15, 2009)

cats eye


----------



## avbill (Aug 15, 2009)

Call it "Sparkie"   and the gang!


----------



## PenPal (Aug 16, 2009)

*Tear Drops*

All of them will be a knockout with the woman( Plural) of my family.

They are stunning.

Peter.


----------



## Mac (Aug 16, 2009)

Orange crush


----------



## USAFVET98 (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL  hahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha LMAO  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



bybill said:


> How about Jungle ****! It's not dirty so don't get excited! Do a Goggle search for jungle **** eyed feathers.


----------



## seawolf (Aug 16, 2009)

Copper Matrix


----------



## Grizz (Aug 16, 2009)

Lugares - Portuguese For our word 'Spots'.


----------



## titan2 (Aug 16, 2009)

OK.......I have a few.......

'Spot On'
'Sunflower'

OK.....a couple........


Barney


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 16, 2009)

Route 66


----------



## dmorrow (Aug 16, 2009)

Multi-Spotted Dreamcoat.....


----------



## johncrane (Aug 16, 2009)

African Safari.  Ed's Safari. Dawn's Safari.


----------



## THarvey (Aug 16, 2009)

... and the winning name is:  Purrfect Pallas

The Pallas's Cat - Native to Iran, Caspian Sea and China


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 16, 2009)

Psychedelic Jazz


----------



## jimofsanston (Aug 16, 2009)

Fire coral or coral fire reef.


----------



## traderdon55 (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe not a great name but it makes me think of Drops of Honey.


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 16, 2009)

tO ADD A COUPLE MORE CHOICES

1. El tigre
2. Panthera
3. Spotted Moray
4. Spotted toadstool
5. Toxic raindrops

Jim Smith


----------



## Daniel (Aug 16, 2009)

Leopard comes the closest to fitting in with the other names. i still don't like it all that well. It still works with the "Snow Leopard" but this pattern is really not that close to a Leopard pattern. Of course from what I know of Mambas it looks nothing like one of those either.
Call it Sambo, He was a make believe cat anyway. A tiger, but still only a made up one.
two other names I can think of along that line (names of cats from ???)
Symba, and Magwa. 
Sorry, I really tried to think of another Animal that this pattern could represent. i can think of a few but none would be commonly and easily known. Such as calling it the tiger cub, only most people do not know that a tiger cub actually starts out with spots. 
Lady Bug is the best I have seen for that pourpose.

I am sure these have alrady been rejected,
Puma, Panther, Cougar, and Lion, as in Mountain.

a few that are not as commonly known
Ocelot, 
http://affiliates.art.com/get.art?T=15034374&A=312844&L=8&P=14251296&S=2&Y=0
Link is to a photo so you can see what they look like.
Serval,
http://images.art.com/images/products/regular/11924000/11924346.jpg

My favorite af all when looking at the photo staying consistant with the other names and still having something some what recognizabel, and is pretty good at resemling the blank is Jaguar.
http://images.art.com/images/products/regular/12681000/12681844.jpg


----------



## Rojo22 (Aug 16, 2009)

It looks like we are posting them here.


How about Tigger Taffy or Tiger Taffy


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 16, 2009)

I change my mind.  I call it Vegas.  You've seen it..the night photo's of the car's driving down the strip...like a sped up freeze frame shot where all the lights are a blur.  The blank seems to catch the lights, the whites of headlights, the oranges of the marker lights and tail lights and I think the blank will have the headlight affect when spinned.


----------



## Spats139 (Aug 16, 2009)

Golden Isotopes


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 16, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> I change my mind.  I call it Vegas.  You've seen it..the night photo's of the car's driving down the strip...



Whew.. I thought you were going to suggest "Pimp" or "Beyotch"  :tongue:


----------



## Rojo22 (Aug 16, 2009)

Well the wife has decided to "send" in a few:

Cheetah Puff

Lightning Rod

Tigress


----------



## bad (Aug 16, 2009)

OK, for a different animal how about "peacock"?


----------



## bad (Aug 16, 2009)

Monarch Butterfly?


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 16, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Whew.. I thought you were going to suggest "Pimp" or "Beyotch"  :tongue:




Hey...I hadn't thought of that, but I like it!  It's like the back seat of the pimp mobile, no doubt!  Pimp is kinda boring.  Perhaps Big Poppa Pimp..especially considering the girth of this blank! :wink:


----------



## bad (Aug 16, 2009)

Not sure if any of these suggestions have already been posted. There's way too many posts to go through to check. If I'm copying somonelses suggestion then please accept my appology and discard this post.

Tiger Lilly
Sunflower


----------



## bad (Aug 16, 2009)

Going back to the cat referance how about "orange tabby"?


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 16, 2009)

my entry is Snow Bobcat


----------



## bad (Aug 16, 2009)

Orange Explosion.

It's a shame we can't get member feedback on each of these suggestions. Something like a thumbs up or thumbs down vote by each of the IAP members. Looking at my suggestions from yesterday I'd obviously be in contention for most thumbs down


----------



## skiprat (Aug 16, 2009)

BRobbins629 said:


> Expensive



LOL Bruce :biggrin:

But maybe with this cheap mass advertising campaign, he will be able to lower the price:biggrin::devil:


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2009)

KenV said:


> I am visualizing that as the base part for a desk pen with a contrasting material for the shank -  say a statesman or jr statesman.   A long cove from the center down to about a 1/3 rd point from the bottom then catch those swirls -
> 
> An explosion of light --  like a "Meteor Shower" at twilight
> 
> Since I never win -- will have to invest in some of that  --- already have the hardware waiting --




Hey Ken,

IF you make that, PLEASE send me a picture.  It sounds REALLY COOL!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2009)

skiprat said:


> LOL Bruce :biggrin:
> 
> But maybe with this *cheap mass advertising campaign*, he will be able to lower the price:biggrin::devil:



Skippy ain't gonna win!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't want to inhibit creativity, so I will not comment on the various names, until tomorrow.

However, answering a few questions and making one observation:
1) Yes, this will be predominately used for flat work --- pendants, tops of compacts, desk mags, etc.  Although I expect Ed Davidson will show us that it makes a very stunning yo-yo, as well.  Apart from cost, it would make a great "Kaleggoscope".

2) Being 2" in diameter, it COULD be cut lengthwise to make 2 or 4 pen blanks.  But I would not recommend this.  PRESENTLY, I can only purchase it in this size -- this too could change.

Now, on to "naming considerations":  Most likely, those who BUY the material will use the name we choose when SELLING the products.  _*Most products will be geared toward women's jewelry.  Visualize yourself, holding a very nice looking pendant and presenting it to a lady as a jewelry item, will your name for it prompt her to WANT it?*_
That's another goal.

2000 views in 24 hours, obviously we ARE having FUN!!   So, let's keep it up!!

*THANKS for the IDEAS!
Keep em coming!
*​


----------



## bad (Aug 16, 2009)

Gentle Giraffe


----------



## bad (Aug 16, 2009)

Galaxies


----------



## bad (Aug 16, 2009)

And now for a few suggestions from SWMBO. Yes folks, she's back.

Spotted Sunset
Monarch Magic
Spellbound Spots
Spotted Splendor
All-Eyes-on-You
Sunsplash
Spotted Lake


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2009)

bad said:


> And now for a few suggestions from SWMBO. Yes folks, she's back.
> 
> Spotted Sunset
> Monarch Magic
> ...



Hey Bruce,

SHE'S good!!

Sorry about you losing your freedom, hope you got the house cleaned up while she was gone!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 16, 2009)

Ocelot
Stinging nettle
or
Black-eyed Susan


----------



## KenV (Aug 16, 2009)

Ed -- I already placed the order for the "Meteor Shower" base material and my design consultant is suggesting a blackwood or ebony pen body to go with it -- I have learned (slowly) to take her suggestions as orders to keep domestic tranquility - and besides I have already proven she has good taste  (she picked me -- right).  As additional proof, she really want something out of your Zebra Blank -- 

I will turn the base and finish it before deciding on the pen body in any case -- she may change her directions when she sees the cap/desk unit.

I am going through the collection of pin chucks and expansion chucks to see if I have one that will fit.   --  Kens rule of thumb is what ever you want to do will require at least one additional piece of equipment/gear to accomplish.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 16, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> _*Most products will be geared toward women's jewelry.  Visualize yourself, holding a very nice looking pendant and presenting it to a lady as a jewelry item, will your name for it prompt her to WANT it?*_



This is a hint that I won, isn't it?

I knew it.   I just knew it.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 16, 2009)

Tangerine Tango, Citrus Salad,


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 16, 2009)

Orange my love


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 16, 2009)

Eggcellent choice.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 16, 2009)

Calico?

(OK, I haven't read through 11 pages of other suggestions, so I apologize if this has already been said)

  -Barry


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 16, 2009)

Eyes for You
Eyelander
Eyed Bet on You
Eyes on the Hills
Eye don't know
Eye of the Beholder
Eye give up


----------



## TomW (Aug 16, 2009)

~Lady Bug


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Eyes for You
> Eyelander
> Eyed Bet on You
> Eyes on the Hills
> ...



Quite an eye ful!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 16, 2009)

Copper Appaloosa Shimmer
Leopard Swirl


----------



## Rojo22 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sunflower Shower


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 16, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Quite an eye ful!


 Eye get it!:biggrin:
Eyes on the Cleavage:redface:


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 16, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Eye get it!:biggrin:
> Eyes on the Cleavage:redface:


 Bob , I don't think that last name will create any sales to women . You have to phrase it more obscurely like ...."The Hills Have Eyes" :biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 16, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> Bob , I don't think that last name will create any sales to women . You have to phrase it more obscurely like ...."The Hills Have Eyes" :biggrin:


 LOL:biggrin: had one on the other post........Eyes on the hills.:biggrin: I figure that mainly guys will makes these for their significant other, soooo, you got make the name appealing to the buyer, right? Spect, I swimmin up stream on this, but hey, prolly not the first time!!:wink:


----------



## arjudy (Aug 16, 2009)

Tiger eyes


----------



## JohnU (Aug 16, 2009)

A new day, some new thoughts. Of course you can always mix and match the words.....Ive been doing it for an hour now.....

Amber Honeycomb
Orange Dimension
Sunglow Leopard
Golden Sun Leopard
Marigold Fever
Mandrin Bouque
Sunflower Explosion


----------



## foamcapt40 (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's My submission..  

Steel Cheetah.


----------



## markgum (Aug 16, 2009)

Darn purdy stuff


----------



## alphageek (Aug 16, 2009)

For those following this, the picture Ed posted of this rod isn't 2 shaded due to light... I'm not sure my finished photo shows it any better, but the background behind the dots is multiple shades.   It's REALLY cool in person.


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 17, 2009)

Meteor Shower.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 17, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Now, on to "naming considerations":  Most likely, those who BUY the material will use the name we choose when SELLING the products.  _*Most products will be geared toward women's jewelry.  Visualize yourself, holding a very nice looking pendant and presenting it to a lady as a jewelry item, will your name for it prompt her to WANT it?*_
> That's another goal.



I'm sorry Ed, but I truly believe that if I was holding a bottle stopper that had a tiger look to it and, 2" of gearth, and it was called "Big Poppa Pimp"..my wife would buy it! :laugh:

Far as pendants..I don't think people are too interested in plastic pendants because they make you think of cheap imported merchandise, and if the blank is expensive, that could make a pendant counter productive.  Or I'm totally wrong.  Me..I'd rip the blank for pens.


----------



## PBR (Aug 17, 2009)

Ed how about "Psychedelic Leopard"


----------



## desertrat (Aug 17, 2009)

Speckled Pup
John H


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 17, 2009)

Friday night lights


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2009)

_*WOW

GREAT FUN AND INTEREST
*_​ 
Thread got too long, continued here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=890864#post890864​


----------



## wjbowling (Aug 18, 2009)

How about "Nova Starburst".........


----------



## wjbowling (Aug 18, 2009)

Another thought "Silver Stars".........


----------



## wjbowling (Aug 18, 2009)

And another "Wedontknowwhatitis"..................


----------



## wjbowling (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is another "Melting Star"........


----------



## wjbowling (Aug 18, 2009)

And another "Metal Flash"........


----------



## wjbowling (Aug 18, 2009)

"Silver Embers"


----------



## Grizz (Aug 19, 2009)

Warmth of the Jaguar
Jaguar Touch
(The) Velvet Jaguar
Velvet Tiger
Velvet Cheetah
Jaguar Smooth
Copper Velvet
Copper Spots
Copper Jaguar

Jaguar Eyes


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 20, 2009)

copper web


----------



## NCTurnerG. (Aug 20, 2009)

Killer Koi
Acid King


----------



## mikejenintally (Aug 20, 2009)

Tiger Optic...A play on Fiber Optic.


----------

